
What Was Lost in Brazil’s Devastating Museum Fire - omnibrain
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/09/brazil-rio-de-janeiro-museum-fire/569299/?single_page=true
======
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
That is absolutely heartbreaking. The poor staff that cared for the
collections, depite the lack of funding, must be devastated.

Some really interesting details in the article. Fire destroys labels and water
create mold. Even if something survived the flames, it's just "rocks, bones
and logs" without the data.

~~~
andrenth
I do believe the staff cared for the collections. But the museum director kept
a minibar hackishly installed in John VI's former bedroom, which was used as
the director's office.

[https://cdn.oantagonista.net/uploads/2018/09/MN3.png](https://cdn.oantagonista.net/uploads/2018/09/MN3.png)

[https://cdn.oantagonista.net/uploads/2018/09/MN10.png](https://cdn.oantagonista.net/uploads/2018/09/MN10.png)

[https://cdn.oantagonista.net/uploads/2018/09/mn11.png](https://cdn.oantagonista.net/uploads/2018/09/mn11.png)

